# Did Vickie Guerrero...get breast implants?



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

pictures?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Push-up bra?


----------



## Mistique (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, you know your programming is crap when...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's a pic from this week's SmackDown. Those things are definately bigger than what they used to be.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

hmm yeah they look bigger


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Breast implants or whatever would not make Vickie Sexy. I would also want everybody to just ignore her when she comes out in the arena with her excuse me, because you know. The booing is actually as bad as the cheering. If she didnt get any reaction at all she will be get rid off. So please people, tell your friends and others too just ignore her so we can get rid of her annoying ass. We have seen that excuse me for years now and it have gotten pretty pretty tiresome.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

maybe she lost weight everywhere besides her chest area


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

She lost weight plus had several kids its not like she got them like most girls just to get a push


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

FredForeskinn said:


> Breast implants or whatever would not make Vickie Sexy.


I'd do her, implants or no.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Weight loss, maybe?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Her fiance cheated on her about a year ago and she did a bunch of Revenge Exercise.

"LOOK AT THIS BODY THAT YOU CAN'T HAVE!"

Thankfully, she didn't lose any ass or tits.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh lord eddie must be rolling in his grave right now - sir michael cole


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Her fiance cheated on her about a year ago and she did a bunch of Revenge Exercise.
> 
> "LOOK AT THIS BODY THAT YOU CAN'T HAVE!"
> 
> Thankfully, she didn't lose any ass or tits.


Pretty sure he was her personal trainer and she learnt he was married with kids


----------



## TheMiz'sFan (Dec 25, 2011)

if it's bigger than before this means she didn't wear a bra.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't wanna know. don't wanna care. goddamn it.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

No, they're definitely bigger. A lot bigger. Her boobs got noticeably smaller when she lost weight. So she probably got implants to make up for it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

If you look back at images of her from earlier this year (like the Edge / Dolph fued, for example), you'll notice that she's still the same size, but her waist is bigger than her chest. Now, her waist is still the same size, but her boobs are nearly twice the size as they were before.

It's official. Vickie bought some silicone.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Well at least its one more reason to mastubate over her. :lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Legion Of Hell said:


> Well at least its one more reason to mastubate over her. :lmao


I'll admit, it IS arousing...in a disturbing sort of way.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Of all females in the WWE. You choose Vickie to masturbate too... I dont know what to say...really.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Nope, pretty sure they're real. She just wears clothes that kinda push them. Since she lost weight, I find her rather attractive to be honest.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> Of all females in the WWE. You choose Vickie to masturbate too... I dont know what to say...really.


She's what a real woman looks like not a fake trumped up skank half the girls are


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DAT THICKNESS

Get off the Vickie hate. She's more full women than others on the roster. I'm sure someone will take that as a fat joke but whatever.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel like a jackass for ogling dem thighs on the recent SD.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now.I have to rewatch smackdown to see dem boobies.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

FredForeskinn said:


> Breast implants or whatever would not make Vickie Sexy. I would also want everybody to just ignore her when she comes out in the arena with her excuse me, because you know. The booing is actually as bad as the cheering. If she didnt get any reaction at all she will be get rid off. So please people, tell your friends and others too just ignore her so we can get rid of her annoying ass. We have seen that excuse me for years now and it have gotten pretty pretty tiresome.


Nope.....Vickie is the first entertaining manager theyve had in years.....since Estrada's early days.

She plays a valuable role, and if anything I'd like to see her get a bigger role by managing a heel world champion(Dolph?) at some point in the next year.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> She's what a real woman looks like not a fake trumped up skank half the girls are


No need to insult the other girls...they are all legitimately hot and in the top 5% of good looking women alive. But I feel you on Vickie. Those who insult her looks are flat wrong. She's only ugly in comparison to other divas, but Vickie probably looks better than 60-70% of women her age, if not more. She doesn't have superhero celebrity looks, but she looks better than most of the women you all are with or will be with when you're 40.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> She lost weight plus had several kids its not like she got *them like most girls just to get a push*


*
*
I fucking lost it right there.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Vickie's a hottie. You question Vickie..I question your sexuality...just sayin..


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I bet dolph is bangin' her. Why else would they stay together for so long ? their clearly fucking each other brains out on the regular


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> I bet dolph is bangin' her. Why else would they stay together for so long ? their clearly fucking each other brains out on the regular


Ziggler is doing a porn star


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Some girl's breasts look bigger after they lose weight depending on how much adipose tissue they keep or lose. Either way I want to put my Vickie between her Guerreros


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Dolphs bangin' vikkie*



Simply Flawless said:


> Ziggler is doing a porn star


A bigger girl like vickie it wouldnt take much to get her panties off and her legs spread open. Besides why wouldnt dolph bang her he may as well.his been stuck with her fatass for years now. Also wwe never keep people together for that long even vickie and edge went their separate ways after a while. It just seems to obvious to me his bangin her trust me on that. And being in a relationship doesn't mean shit these days.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

shit I would fuck vicky natalya kharma Beth and mickey no questions asked they look natural unlike the plastic looking barbies of the wwe.

I guess I'm the only one who gets more turned on by natural looking women than to the fake plastic model looking women

on topic yeah them things got bigger holy crap


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

charmed1 said:


> Vickie's a hottie. You question Vickie..I question your sexuality...just sayin..


I'd rather be gay than consider Vickie hot.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i dont get the hate on Vickie. She is actually hot. I might sound crazy but i would rather do her over someone like Kelly Kelly. Maybe cuz im not into skinny skinny blondes


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

haribo said:


> I'd rather be gay than consider Vickie hot.


This right here ladies and gentlemen is an example of why a lot of people are ignorant,because they only consider the looks or whats outside rather than whats inside(Even though vickie is womanly,thats unquestionable).
Vickie is one of the VERY few women that i respect,a woman who loves her family,a woman who works so hard and falls but still gets back on her feet,what happened to Eddie Guerrero and her still standing and working hard for her family inspires me and i fucking respect her for that because that's how strong she is.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

I can understand, all the hate on Vicki, but it's like what a lot of people said already: The weight loss could be the defining factor on her sudden breast size. But with that said, Vicki is a fine ass cougar. I'd give it to her in a heart beat! Them hips and ass...and now...those tits.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Given half the chance, I'd bang her, but only with a bag over her face.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> Of all females in the WWE. You choose Vickie to masturbate too... I dont know what to say...really.


I do choose Vickie but she ain't at the top of my Fave Five Divas which are:

1) Beth Phoenix (She's built quite fine. And that wrestling outfit she wears....splooge) 
2) Askana (she can do special things with her mouth with me and can ride stick shaft!) 
3) Natalya (Those tits: I envy Tyson Kidd)
4) Kelly Kelly (if I was a WWE official I am in with a chance)
5) Vickie (Dat ass!)


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

urca said:


> This right here ladies and gentlemen is an example of why a lot of people are ignorant,because they only consider the looks or whats outside rather than whats inside(Even though vickie is womanly,thats unquestionable).
> Vickie is one of the VERY few women that i respect,a woman who loves her family,a woman who works so hard and falls but still gets back on her feet,what happened to Eddie Guerrero and her still standing and working hard for her family inspires me and i fucking respect her for that because that's how strong she is.


you dont fuck a woman because of her family values...at least i dont. 

That being said, I dont get the Vickie hate, if she came up to any of the guys who say 'shes just fuckin ugly' and said "hey, you, lets get fucking absolutely nasty right now" and stuck her tits in your face, id say 75% of you "haters" wouldnt be hating for long...


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

i wouldn't mind seeing a zigglers


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

Doesn't matter how big her tits are if her face looks like shit.


----------

